

An open letter from FreshBooks founder Mike McDerment - 8ig8
http://www.freshbooks.com/funding-letter/

======
8ig8
FreshBooks is a great service. I been happily giving them $30 each month for
years.

Before them, I generated invoices from Quickbooks and mailed/emailed them out.
It sucked, so I was always behind which meant delays in getting paid.

FreshBooks has been a godsend.

